# A Few Neos in Bud/Bloom



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 2, 2017)

First to flower for me this year is Kinrokaku, again.
I have two and one always blooms a few months before the other.
This one has better leaf coloration. 
Pedicel (the part holding an individual flower) and spur are slightly pink although not so obvious in the photo, very noticeable in person.

Very fragrant like gardenia and large flowers.







Gojo Fukurin. Two spikes but only three flowers on each.
Small pure white flowers. Also fragrant of course, but slightly different scent.
Even the flower stalks are variegated. 






And coming very soon is Manjushage.
Very good grower/bloomer with large flowers with three spurs.











Miniature neo with supposedly standard flowers. can't wait to see it.






Tenkei Fukurin.
I see five buds. 






Higashidemiyako.
I see four buds. The spike is red. 






I have some more, but this is it for now.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow!!! Beautiful plants!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jun 2, 2017)

Congratulations Happy! This is the season for Furan flowers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2017)

It is Neo time!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2017)

Your a full month ahead of us for blooming. Nice looking manjushage!


----------



## abax (Jun 2, 2017)

Lovely, healthy plants and I love the flowers. I'm stunned
that you grow so well in a city apartment and I can't bloom
them in my greenhouse.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 2, 2017)

All super nice! Lucky you!

What is the miniature? It looks like Kasen.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Your a full month ahead of us for blooming. Nice looking manjushage!



I grow indoor, so they are usually earlier than they would with "real" winter.
This Kinrokaku flowered in April last year, it is a bit behind its schedule.

Two of my "basic" neos that flower around June, still have their spikes very low at the base of the leaves. Strange. I hope they eventually pop up.

Yeah, Manjushage is fun to watch.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

abax said:


> Lovely, healthy plants and I love the flowers. I'm stunned
> that you grow so well in a city apartment and I can't bloom
> them in my greenhouse.



I know you mentioned it before. I really have no idea. 
Maybe you just had poor plants? Try some more. haha


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> All super nice! Lucky you!
> 
> What is the miniature? It looks like Kasen.



Kasen, it is.
How can you tell?? Would you have guessed it if I didn't give away the flower shape detail??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

MattWoelfsen said:


> Congratulations Happy! This is the season for Furan flowers.



June is the neo month!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

Erythrone said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful plants!



I want that red flowered one you have!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 3, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Kasen, it is.
> How can you tell?? Would you have guessed it if I didn't give away the flower shape detail??



Yes, I could tell from the leaf and plant shape/form. I recognize a good many Neos simply by looking at them. This comes from growing them and obsessing over them for twenty plus years. I also happen to like Kasen very much. Please post photos when the flowers open.

There are many varieties I don't recognize too. :rollhappy: My best guess, though, is that there are more I can identify on sight than not.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice. No chance for survival on our watering schedule.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

You could try net pot with stone chips or large perlite, then I don't think daily watering should be an issue.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 3, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Yes, I could tell from the leaf and plant shape/form. I recognize a good many Neos simply by looking at them. This comes from growing them and obsessing over them for twenty plus years. I also happen to like Kasen very much. Please post photos when the flowers open.
> 
> There are many varieties I don't recognize too. :rollhappy: My best guess, though, is that there are more I can identify on sight than not.



I can't tell apart most of them without tags.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> You could try net pot with stone chips or large perlite, then I don't think think daily watering should not be an issue.


You know that we have wat er sitting in all our saucers, right?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2017)

Well, then two options. Some plants will adapt to "water" culture or you might want to empty that water-filled dish.


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Jun 4, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Nice. No chance for survival on our watering schedule.




One of the nice things about Neofinetia is their water requirements are not as intensive as other Vanda Alliance plants. They do like to be dry before they are given another watering.

Neos also live well in the home. Being in New York City, these should grow well? You grow more finicky orchids!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 4, 2017)

No, you have no idea!
Keeping up with watering isn't an issue for him. 
The issue is for the plants keeping up with drinking. lol


Growing plants in the city apartment can be a major challenge because we have lots of old buildings where a lot of heat is freely given during the winter ( talk about energy waste!!!). 
Too dry, too warm.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 10, 2017)

How are those buds coming along on your Kasen?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 10, 2017)

Everyone is doing well.

Kasen is showing five buds well above the leaves.







Manju has some flowers open now and a lot more to open in the coming days.











I only got to enjoy Gojo flowers for two days as I pollinated them and all the flowers began to wilt the next day.
That was about three days ago and I can already see the ovary swelling up.
Very speedy process on these guys!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 11, 2017)

Awesome! Keep us posted as things progress! :clap:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 13, 2017)

One ovary on (Kinrokaku x Goji fukurin) is swelling up. Kinrokaku x Rhy. gigantean failed. Dang it!!!

Three ovaries on (Gojo fukurin x Kinrokaku) are swelling up.
Gojo fukurin x Rhy. gigantean is hanging on and but it not swelling up. 

I still have tons of pollen of Rhy. gigantean from this past winter, and will try on other neos but I suspect if the Rhy. gigantean pollen are too dry or genetic mismatch.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 13, 2017)

Keep trying! V. falcata x Rhy. gigantea makes a wonderful plant! (Vandachostylis Pinky)

Your Manjushage, btw, is very nice. I want it. 

I have Tsushima Ryokuhou and Suigai currently in bud.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 13, 2017)

I will! 

Tsushima ryokuhou has shiny leaves, right?
Does it have regular shape flowers? 

What happened to your Manjushage?
I have a division, but it is not doing so well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 13, 2017)

Kinrokaku with a developing ovary. It is yellow, which I thought was a dying one, but it is getting bigger.
A second spike is on its way.






The one facing down is not looking good.






First blooming Amami seedling! 5 flower count, not bad for a first time! 






A "recovering" Kinrokaku with its spike bearing six buds.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 13, 2017)

Who will be doing the flasking for these?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 13, 2017)

Not me. 

I'll send them to a few different labs.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 13, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I will!
> 
> Tsushima ryokuhou has shiny leaves, right?
> Does it have regular shape flowers?
> ...



Its leaves are shiny, and they look like they are trying to variegate. :clap:
Flowers are standard for the species.

One large Manjushage was given away several years ago, and I lost a small one to black spot disease a few years ago. Both had nice form and flowers. I haven't had one since.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 16, 2017)

I like smaller plants with standard flowers that hold up well above the foliage. 
I would like to make some cross using those with colored varieties and hybrids.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 20, 2017)

Higashidemiyako
Overexposure, but the flower has some pink here and there. 
The spike itself is beautiful red. 






Tenkeifukurin
Pure white flowers.
Unfortunately, new growths are showing too much green and lines instead of fukurin characteristics. 






Kasen. Slight 





Kinroukaku. This is the burned guy earlier this year, and also the yellow had nearly disappeared since last year. The yellow is coming back slowly in the last three weeks, though! So happy!!!
T8 is strong enough for sure, obviously.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice!

What does "slight" mean regarding Kasen?


----------



## naoki (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice, does your Kinroukaku have purplish edge around the leaves? It looks cool.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 20, 2017)

Lanmark said:


> Nice!
> 
> What does "slight" mean regarding Kasen?



Oops! I meant to say slight pink blush and spots.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 20, 2017)

naoki said:


> Nice, does your Kinroukaku have purplish edge around the leaves? It looks cool.



That's part of result of my ruining it back in the late winter.
I have two, but only this one was affected. 
The yellow was lost, green tone looked dull, lots of purple pigments appeared along the edge abs underside of the leaves.
Kinroukaku is supposed to have purple only on the axis, the center where all the leaves meet. 

The good thing is that the yellow is coming back as can be seen on that last picture. The purple however still persists. 
It's a practice, I guess.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice, you have too many plants! oke:


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2017)

That last guy from the post #33 is open since last night. 






A close up
The nectary, petal tips all have pink tinge.
Large flowers with strong scent. Best among what I have as far as the scent goes, along with Amami Island strain.
This thing has been very slow grower, but reliable bloomer.


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 23, 2017)

Nice size on the flowers too! Well done!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 23, 2017)

Amami just opened its flowers and while they are slightly larger than other varieties I have, the flowers on Kinroukaku are noticeably larger. Never noticed this last year somehow. They did not bloom all together like they are this year, so I guess I just assumed about the flower size.

Btw, one emerging spike on Koganenishiki turned brown. What a bummer! 
I think there is a second one coming.


----------

